# Horse Show Jumping Photography (Usk Show)



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

very cool pics!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the head on shots and it's interesting to see how many people don't ride thumbs up.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you ship me both the boy and the horse? Thanks! 

Lovely pictures!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww

Stunning Pics!

Your a great photographer!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG! I thought that guy was so cute as well! haha! I think he might enjoy Oklahoma, you never know! haha!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow want to come take pics of me? i need a good photographer!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm with Spastic_Dove  Great pictures!!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Your timing is amazing!! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, that was, uh, completely unnecessary... not to mention absurd, awkward, random...yeah... 

I just hope you realize this a pretty clean forum with _young _adults and teenagers on it, and that is pretty poor use of language.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!!!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Ok.... woops... I wish I read the last page before replying.

Agreed - there are children on this site. Get a grip!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Wait, I want that young guy. Omnomnom. =o

Also, the coloring on that dark grey is stunning. It hangs its legs really bad, though.

By the way, people, let's be a little bit mature here. If we can talk about breeding, live cover, in vitro, etc., I'm pretty sure we can talk about sex without getting our panties in a bunch. So calm yourselves and banish the flushing from your prudish cheeks, okay?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Um, this is a site for horses, so _horse _breeding. Not about what _humans_ do in their love lives. I also don't know why they posted 15 times, when it could have at least been in the same post...


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Um, this is a site for horses, so _horse _breeding. Not about what _humans_ do in their love lives. I also don't know why they posted 15 times, when it could have at least been in the same post...


We're not allowed to talk about humans on here? Since when? Regardless, it was said that there are young people on here and sex can't be spoken of. Well, if we can talk about _horse_ sex, I'm pretty sure we can control ourselves to talk about _human_ sex, too.

And that's called trolling, hun. Welcome to the interwebz.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

No fights please 
Great photo's you got. I hate taking photo's of people riding horses too, coz I think they are watching me and will yell at me.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

All the horses are stunning. Think anyone would notice if one sorta kinda disappeared? 

>.>

<.<


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I love all of the close-ups of the horses' faces.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol, thanks everyone.

Did I miss something though...? 

I'm sort of confused with some comments... Was there some sort of unnecessary comment that has now been removed? Hehe, I havn't been on in a week because I had my boyfriend stay with me, so... I guess I missed it, eh? 

Again, thanks all.

Hehe, I've been asked by tons of people to do photography for them, but it's always in another country *Sigh*

I'm thinking of setting up a mini-buisness soon though, just locally. 

Either that, or I'm doing cards and calenders, lol.


----------



## trigger (Aug 31, 2009)

brilliant pics x


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, thankyou very much  

I can't wait till my camera's fixed...


----------

